# Vixen Surprised Me!



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I checked on my does around noon. No signs of kidding. I went back out at 4 and Vixen had dry triplets on the ground! They were following her and the rest of the pregnant does all over the pen. I can't believe how strong they are. They are tiny! They are all under 3 pounds. She completely surprised me just like her dam did last year! I didn't think she was due until April. And this was Vixen's first time too! I'm so proud of her. She had two bucklings and a doeling. The doeling is the roan buckskin. Here are some pictures after I got them moved to a kidding stall.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

good job Vixen, those babies are adorable


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute kids, nice markings


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! At 12 hours old, the black and white buckling weights 2 lbs 13 oz, the buckskin buckling weights 2 lbs 6 oz, and the roan buckskin doeling weights 3 lbs. I can't believe the doeling is the biggest. That's a first for me. Kids and mom are all doing well tonight. Mom is fairly skiddish so I've been spending a lot of time just sitting in the pen with them and they already think my legs and lap are fun to climb on.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What little cuties!! Congratz! I love the face plant sleeping pics.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I love the one where you can see the tiny little tongue sticking out! They're all so cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a great surprise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...so cute....good job Vixen!!! ( we have a vixen too...Saanen)


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Update: Vixen's kids are doing great. Both of her bucklings are polled and the doeling was disbudded today. She is doing good. She got a good drink from her mom afterwards then curled up next to her brothers for a nap. In honor of their awesome mom, I've named all of them after her. The black with white buckling is named Cupid (he's my first buck kid to try to mount his mom at one week old lol). The chocolate and tan buckskin buckling is named Prancer and the doeling is Dancer. Cupid has gained 3 pounds in two weeks bringing him up to 5.8 pounds. Prancer has gained 3.2 pounds bringing him up to 5.6 pounds and Dancer has gained 2.2 pounds bringing her up to 5.2 pounds. Dancer is no longer the biggest!


----------

